# Gone too soon.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's been a while since I have been on here, but things in the real world got in the way. Unfortunately, I hate coming back with this kind of news.

On December 4th, Tanner went to the Rainbow Bridge. He was 9 1/2 years old.

Around Thanksgiving, his health started to decline. My dad and I took Tanner into the vet and had some tests done. After the tests, the vet informed us of the worse, he had a cancerous tumor. All this was invisible to us. We took him home, because we weren't fully ready to say goodbye yet and wanted him to spend his last few days he had left at home. We made him as comfortable as we could, but soon his health began decline fast and soon he couldn't began to walk. He was in pain and we could see and hear it. We made the decision and he was put to sleep. He went peacefully. It was hard on all of us, especially my dad and my brother(Tanner was mainly his dog), and of course Molly too.

I am going to miss his sweet brown eyes and soft fur.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, he was a handsome boy, take care,


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

So sad for you  xx


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry - they leave us way too soon!

:rip: Tanner


Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Tanner..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's so hard to see them go. Especially when they are so well loved.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. The only thing worse than losing them is not having had them in the first place. Run free, sweet Tanner, until you meet again.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful Tanner! He was a great looking dog!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Very sorry, handsome boy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss, Tanner was a very handsome boy! Cherish the memories.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy!! I hope all the good memories will soon help the broken hearts. RIP Tanner.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. He was beautiful


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. Run free sweet Tanner run free.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone, 

His passing was so sudden it just hit us all like a freight train. Right now, we are spoiling Molly as much as we can and make sure she is okay. You can see she misses him.

But once again, thank you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry Jessie. He was a beautiful boy. And he had a good life. And we have missed you and your brownies as well. 

Sorry this happened right at Christmas time. It is never a good time, but it just seems even worse during the holidays. At least you helped him and did not let him suffer needlessly.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have read about Tanner for years now. Your enjoyment of him was obvious.
Sheilah


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful brown eyes! They leave us Way to soon they are such huge part of our lives and for such a short time. They make life so much sweeter. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry! I just saw this today. Sending big hugs your way!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup. Dogs like Tanner make life wonderful.

When your pet is stuck with an expensive illness, you begin to appreciate the limits of what you can do to save it.

And the pet, not you - will decide when their time with you is up for them.

Love them and cherish every moment you've had and having them with you was a truly special time.

Tanner - RIP.


----------

